# Adding exceptions to Avast



## tonyacardo (Oct 30, 2010)

I have a program that will not work when Avasts firewall is turned on. (It is a little program, not a commercial product) Anyway, how can I figure out what the name of the application is in Avast so I can add the exception and everything works well.
Avast puts their applications in sections. I recognize all of them but those in the "Other" category. Is there a way to determine what Avast thinks the name of this program is so that I can let it dial out whenever I start it?

Thanks for your consideration.

I tried to figure it out from Task Manager, but didn't have the know-how to do the job.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Have you tried the executable file (.exe)?

If it's a small program, open the program's folder and simply add all the files from it to Avast's exclusions list.


----------



## tonyacardo (Oct 30, 2010)

I will try as soon as I get back to that machine and then report back to the board on my success or failure. Thanks so much for the quick reply


----------

